# Hello!



## Lyledile_54 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, my name is Lyle and I'm from NC. Halloween is my favorite holiday! Last year I built my own prop and a little girl was afraid to come to the door. It was the proudest day of my life. (Yes I see how depraved that is and yes I am kidding.) But, ever since then I have been searching the internet for new things to make and am very excited for this year's Halloween.

-Lyle


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome! Such a great place u found here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Lyle!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats how it starts. Now you can never turn back. Welcome


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

One good scare is all it takes to gets us hooked. Glad you found us and be prepared for your little hobby to turn into a 365 day a year obsession. Better head out now to buy a new shed or 2.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome! your gonna love it here ;O)


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome.. and it's not depraved.. jinkies.. I take great pride in making the little and old pee their pants lol..


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You'll fit right in here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome , yes its a proud moment when a little one 's or big one's are scare to cross the street


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It's great to see our young ones carrying on the tradition!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, you find what you are looking for here.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Scaring children??.....What's wrong with that?? You're gonna love it here!


----------

